

City of Decay RPG - Bandie
http://www.cityofdecay.com/
Here's a fun game to play that is constantly updating and adding new things, has great staff, chat, forums, and good community. From joining gangs to committing crimes, gambling to searching the streets, you can choose your own strategy.
======
agraz7777
cool

